# Can i expect to get my apartment security deposit back?



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Can i expect to get my apartment security deposit back? I live in a studio in JLT. 

I have no damage at all but I wonder if they will just charge for "regular clean up" etc. 

What has your experience been? Do you get all of it? Any general rule of thumb?


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

rahzaa said:


> Can i expect to get my apartment security deposit back? I live in a studio in JLT.
> 
> I have no damage at all but I wonder if they will just charge for "regular clean up" etc.
> 
> What has your experience been? Do you get all of it? Any general rule of thumb?


It would greatly depend on your contract and/or your landlord. If it says specifically you need to repaint the place before you vacate, and you hadn't done so, then they will deduct your security deposit for it. After hearing so many negative reports on this, now I just mentally tag on the security deposit to my annual rent as the total rent, and would be very happy if I do get it refunded at the end. My sentiment would be different if I were renting a signature villa on the Palm of course  

I did get my entire security deposit back from my last rental as I cleaned up the place real good minus the painting which was not required and it took a month for the refund after submitting the DEWA final bill receipt to the management. Good luck with yours!


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

rahzaa said:


> Can i expect to get my apartment security deposit back? I live in a studio in JLT. I have no damage at all but I wonder if they will just charge for "regular clean up" etc. What has your experience been? Do you get all of it? Any general rule of thumb?


we left our last apartment in good condition and the agent signed the inventory confirming all items were present and correct and no repair/ repainting was required. I kept the keys until they handed over the security deposit which they did about a week later!


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

I was told by my broker that according to law, if you leave a place after 2+ years, then the paint etc is the responsibility of the owner. However, if you leave after 1 year, and paint is needed, then the tenant is liable. So if you have lived for more than 2 years at your place, you may get all your deposit back.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

My apartment rate includes DEWA bill and is fully furnished, plus I get weekly cleaning from couple of maids. It is in perfect shape according to me. I should have a good chance of getting most of my deposit back. 

Now the main question is what rate will they offer to renew my lease? I have been avoiding this whole EXPO 2020 rate hype until now. I will to face the reality soon. phew!


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

There are rules in place to determine what your renewal rent can be hiked to. If you are paying well below market value based on your location, then yes, you will see a big hike. But if your rent is in the market value range, then the standard increase is 5% a year I believe.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

ExpatnKids said:


> There are rules in place to determine what your renewal rent can be hiked to. If you are paying well below market value based on your location, then yes, you will see a big hike. But if your rent is in the market value range, then the standard increase is 5% a year I believe.


but I've heard the rent increase cap has been removed?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

rahzaa said:


> but I've heard the rent increase cap has been removed?


Not in Dubai they haven't. RERA calculator still applies. Make sure you don't allow your LL to think otherwise. Read up on it on this forum. Do a little research and you'll find all about your rights as a tenant.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

w_man said:


> Not in Dubai they haven't. RERA calculator still applies. Make sure you don't allow your LL to think otherwise. Read up on it on this forum. Do a little research and you'll find all about your rights as a tenant.


good to know. Thanks

Any idea why the RERA calculator on Dubailand website doesn't seem to work? Its says its being updated but it has said that for more than 3 months now. Maybe I can just email them and give them my lease detail and ask for what the max rent should be.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

rahzaa said:


> good to know. Thanks
> 
> Any idea why the RERA calculator on Dubailand website doesn't seem to work? Its says its being updated but it has said that for more than 3 months now. Maybe I can just email them and give them my lease detail and ask for what the max rent should be.


What dates are you entering? If your contract expires too far in advance (I think more than 3 months?) then the calculator normally gives that error. Try moving the expiry of your tenancy contract date up eg: end of july or mid aug and see if that works.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

w_man said:


> What dates are you entering? If your contract expires too far in advance (I think more than 3 months?) then the calculator normally gives that error. Try moving the expiry of your tenancy contract date up eg: end of july or mid aug and see if that works.


It worked. Thanks once again!


----------

